

Details of 100m Facebook users collected and leaked - Rod
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-10796584

======
ThomasStratton
Does anyone know when this snapshot was taken? With all the changes Facebook
has made to their privacy settings recently, there have been times when
previously private information was suddenly public and I've had to go in and
change it back.

It would be nice to know if my "private" (though privacy on Facebook, and the
internet as a whole, isn't a real thing) data is now available in torrent form
due to Facebook's tweaking.

Is there an easy way to find your information in this torrent?

